# Want to buy a notebook under Rs 15000?



## clerkman1612 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Digit Experts Guys Plz help me here*.
I m filling up a questionaire posted by u on this site.
1)What is your budget ? *Rs 15000 maximum*

2)What size n weight? I think it should be *10"*. I don't know weight

3)Are there any brands u prefer or u don't really like? Like :HP/Dell Unlike : Compaq. But U r welcome to suggest any brands (according to ur using experience) to me.

4)What screen resolution u would prefer? Here I m also confused. But in simple english I will say it should run *music videos* or *movie videos* at good quality in full screen.

5)What r the primary tasks will u be performing with this notebook? I m soon joining BBA from SMU. So I will need this notebook there. So I will use it in making *projects *n also use *MS OFFICE.*

6)Anything else? I will purchase it from *SMC International(nehru Place)*.This note book must have *2 USB ports*. One for *USB Modem *n second for *Pen Drive.*I will prefer *500 GB Hard disk*. But if it is costly,then I will adjust myself with *320 GB Hard disk*.I will also need a genuine warranty.I will use *windows XP* if windows 7 is suppose to be sluggish in any notebook prefered by u experts guys.I knows Windows 7 64 -Bit is expensive.
Thanks in Advance Bhai!


----------

